# Scandium premium sloping



## diggyduo (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone know how to stop the headset loosening (apart from avoiding all bumps)? It is a 2004 model currently fitted with a 2006 record headset.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

You'll probably get better answers in the wrenching forum.
I had problems on multiple bikes with stems and compression plugs slipping on carbon steerers, ultimately resulting in cracking two carbon steerer tubes. I've switched to aluminum on my Team SC. No more problems and I haven't notice the 200gms of added weight either.


----------

